# Arabian/Hanoverian Mare



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

This is yet another horse I'm very interested in. She is sired by "Pik Perseus" and her dam is "Ell Tamisha", and she is a registered half arabian. Supposedly she has full siblings who are all successful eventers and dressage horse. This mare is six, was not jumped until she was five, has been trail ridden, evented, and has done hunter paces. This video is from when she was two, the owner has sent me more via email and, if you'd like to see those videos PM me.


----------



## Lumi (Dec 23, 2013)

Decided to send it in a private message


----------



## Lumi (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually, I guess I can't because I'm "too new" to the forums. Sorry.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for commenting Lumi! It is much appreciated.

The mare is now six, but the video is from when she was two and just starting her training. All I am looking for is a low-level eventing, trails, and hunter pace partner that will last a long time. I got a little too excited when I saw her, lol - she's 16 hands, a mare, part Arab, young but not too young, chestnut with tons of chrome, and in my price range. Exactly what I was looking for :3 I definitely need someone without "love goggles" on to look at her.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ugh... guess I can't help then because I have "love goggles" from the second I saw the video 

Everything sounded perfect until I saw the video was at two. My trainer breeds Arab/Warmbloods and begins "under saddle work" at 3 (lightly) and starts riding them regularly (still lightly) at 4. So I would be extremely hesitant about that, but assuming they started her slowly and correctly (not sure if I get that vibe from the video though, she is going maybe a little too nicely) I'm sure it would be fine, more of a "don't like" than a problem.

I am hesitant that that is the video they choose to send for her? Seems a little odd.

She appears extremely athletic with a lot of talent and potential from that video.

No great confo pics (I would ask for some, again, you think they'd give you some) but she looks very well built, maybe just a tad sickle hocked but hard to tell.

Do you mind me asking what her price is? (and it's not so I can take her if you don't, as much as I wish it was!)

Definitely worth looking at imo.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

They're asking $3000 but will consider lower offers, so she is very well-priced for my area.

I was sent very recent (within a few weeks) videos of her too, however those were actually attached to the email and not on YouTube. I'm not comfortable posting videos sent to me privately on a public forum, but I could try to send them via PM.

I would also get a VERY extensive PPE done if I liked her, and the owner is completely fine with that. The mare is only about an hour away from me, so I'm not all too worried about getting great confo pics of her. I've driven farther with worse pics, haha! (Which was admittedly not a very good idea . . .)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I didn't watch the video, but the last picture reminds me of the Arab/Hanoverian gelding that I almost bought quite a few years back. A lovely, talented chestnut gelding with a huge blaze and four high white socks. Poor fellow didn't pass the vet check, but I was in love with him! I'd say definitely worth taking a look at!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

She looks like a really nice type.

In the video, it's bad quality so can't really tell, but is she really sweaty on her neck?
It looks like they aren't really focusing on her back end but just the front.
But that was when she was 2 so it may of improved.

I don't think it would take much just getting her to go forward and I think she'll just float with that trot 

Definitely worth a look though


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She sounds better and better!

I would definitely go see her! Just make sure they didn't push her. (I like the no jumping til 5, but you said eventing.. stuff like that. IMO schooling shows/started is OK but not pushed)

I would love to see the videos if you are comfortable posting/pm'ing. Just to see... lol

Definitely go for it! Would love to hear updates.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, no "love goggles" here, as WBs aren't my thing typically. That being said, I will PM you my address so you can ship her out to CA for me. 

Honestly, she looks to be a lovely mare, well priced and perfectly suited to your goals. If she has an Arab "in your pocket" personality, then even better. Please go look at her and let us know what happens.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow - she is exactly what I've been looking for too. Yes, please go check her out and then report back.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

She looks like she is well built. A little uphill- but that is perfect for dressage. I would definitely take the time to go look at her. 3,000 is a reasonable price for a nice moving, well started dressage horse. I wouldn't think twice about it if I was in the market for a new horse, and I came across this one!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! Here are some stills from the video I was sent.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I like her alot and pending a ppe to the max would purchase in a heartbeat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is lovely. I really really like her. I *really* don't like that she was started at 2, and that she was ridden in such a frame and whatnot right off the bat. I do not like that they're so concerned about headset and not about the other things first. Head down seems to be paramount. 
I would get a thorough PPE with xrays of all legs.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Starting a horse at 2 is not a death sentence. Many a very nice Thoroughbred Event horse that is SOUND was started at 2 years old for RACING. Many a nice Quarterhorse out there working cows was started at 2 years old. 

If the horse is young and you are experienced enough you can undo the head set nonsense if it is a problem. It many NOT be a problem if she is forward enough naturally like a lot of Arabs are. 

Of course do the PPE and if she passes forget her past and train what you want.. don't reward what you do not want and don't get bogged in thinking about what someone else taught her. 

I have seen a lot of horses and dogs that could do a LOT more if their owners just trained and worked what is in front of them instead of training based on what the animal experienced from somewhere and some one else.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all again! From her newer videos she is very forward and has very powerful movement - through some deep mud, no less. I will hopefully seeing her next week, fingers crossed.

Have a nice holiday, everyone.


----------



## 74017 (Sep 2, 2013)

Are you sure she was two in the video? I know she isn't full Arab and looks to be more WB than Arab, but Arabs aren't typically mature enough to ride and train until they are five I thought?

Regardless, she is lovely. I'd say worth 3000 but you should get a new video in her, a lot can happen in four years.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I have seen new video of her, it was emailed directly to me and not published on the web. The above photos are of the new video :0

Yes, she is most certainly two in that video. It was posted in August 2009 and she was born June (I think) 2007, I have seen a copy of her papers with her birth date.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Have you gone to look at her yet? Curious to see if she is as good in person as she is in pictures 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Not yet! Hopefully next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roskoe (Jan 14, 2014)

*arabian/hanoverian mare for sale*

Hi, What ever happened? Did you end up buying this horse? I just saw the horse posted on Craigslist and when I googled the horse's name, your post on Horse Forum came up. I saw your initial post with the video from when she was 2. Yes, I was surprised to that they would send you this video when she is now 6. She looked nice at 2. Did the additional videos you received look good too? Just wanted to f/u and see what information you found out about this mare. She really does look (and move) more like a hanoverian rather than an arabian. I usually don't like Arabians but I love hanoverians. Her "low" price scares me - ie, like what is wrong with her? If you have any info or would be willing to share your other videos with me, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

She was sold to the first person who came to see her, unfortunately. She came up clean on her vet check, too. The owner doesn't know how to take down her CL posts (she's an older woman) and that is why they're still up. She told me she should have listed her for more because she has had so many calls for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

EliRose said:


> She was sold to the first person who came to see her, unfortunately. She came up clean on her vet check, too. The owner doesn't know how to take down her CL posts (she's an older woman) and that is why they're still up. She told me she should have listed her for more because she has had so many calls for her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Doesn't surprise me. Too bad for you though. Don't worry there's always another one


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Too bad for you though. Don't worry there's always another one


Yes, there is  I'm trying to convince one of the other boarders to sell me one of her young mares that she doesn't use (and is really, really nice), so hopefully that works out.


----------

